# 1dx ii sample video



## gjones5252 (Mar 27, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoixtl4xjK4
This is one of the better sample videos i have found online so far. Its graded but still good to start seeing some footage from the camera. 

Still looking to get a hold of some raw footage but that may not happen till after the release date.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks.

Not sure if this one from Canon has been posted before?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccmnpugFP4Q

Jack


----------



## CanoKnight (Mar 27, 2016)

Impressive. I am hoping Canon won't cripple 4k on the 5d4. I have no other reason to get a 5d4 other than this. I don't expect still image quality to be a night and day difference between this and the 5d3.


----------



## gjones5252 (Mar 27, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> Impressive. I am hoping Canon won't cripple 4k on the 5d4. I have no other reason to get a 5d4 other than this. I don't expect still image quality to be a night and day difference between this and the 5d3.


I am in the same boat. I would love to see an increase in quality in pictures as well but I pretty happy with my mk3. Based on other rumors here I really see canon making the video do well. I think that it will only be 30fps which is still probably working well for me.


----------

